# Prep for NOTHING to happen also.



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey guys,

While a lot of us prep in case of an economic collapse, you also have to prep for the flipside of that. Nothing happens. If you have the ability to put money away in a 401k with your company matching, you almost HAVE to take advantage of that. What if nothing happens and your gold and silver don't do anything but stagnate? If you haven't put money away in a 401k you could have missed out on THOUSANDS of compound interest. My company has a fantastic company match. They match me up to 5% and then give me an additional 10% at the end of the year on top of everything. This is basically unheard of in my experience. If I wasn't contributing that 5% I would get nothing. So I'm basically getting 15% of my income stashed in a 401k for just contributing 5% of my own money. That's very reasonable, but I understand other people have way worse matches. It doesn't take away from the fact that if nothing happens in your lifetime you are missing out on potential thousands at retirement, maybe even hundreds of thousands.

What I'm saying is, don't put all your eggs in one basket. Obviously, the experts say diversify your portfolio, think of it like this, if you have all your money in stocks and there is a huge crash, you lose everything. If you have all your money in Gold and Silver and there is no crash, they will likely stagnate at a point, netting nothing. But if you put as much as your company allows match into 401k then match that in gold and silver, and always invest in food. Food will never lose it's value unless it spoils.

I love gold and silver, and I have some silver. It was what I purchased before I had a 401k match. I will continue to buy it (especially at $15 an ounce) but you have to prepare for no economic crash to happen just as much as you prepare for one to happen. Being preppers it's easy to look and say what if this or that happens, we don't often look at what if NOTHING happens and we missed out on some things we didn't have to!

I'm no finance major or financial professional, but I got quite a scare this week when we had that giant drop in the stock, but it's the end of the week and mine already rebounded to almost even. Don't freak out from a few bad days, 401k is an investment for a long time not a short term get rich quick scheme.

Did it make me realize I should probably have some more silver/gold, yup, is silver/gold going to be worth much if there is another great depression, not really. FOOD will be supreme and then Toilet Paper!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I nominate you for investment poster of the month. Excellent, well thought out strategy, sir.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

I totally understand what your saying. I've been doing TSP, then my 401K with company match along with some gold and silver to hedge my bets. and then there is my preps. I try to save on prep so I can do the others. you never know the future, all we can do is prepare.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

A pastor friend of mine told me "Don't be so heavenly bound, you ain't no earthly good" kinda sorta on the same track on what you are saying.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

But don't forget to live your life to your fullest as well as keep your debts in check. 

I know more than a few people who scrimped and saved and funneled as much money into their 401 (k)'s and IRA's yet didn't pay down debt or enjoy their lives. Then they died.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Slippy said:


> But don't forget to live your life to your fullest as well as keep your debts in check.
> 
> I know more than a few people who scrimped and saved and funneled as much money into their 401 (k)'s and IRA's yet didn't pay down debt or enjoy their lives. Then they died.


I completely agree, I am 100% debt free as of a few months ago. I HIGHLY suggest everybody get on board, I can do soo much more prepping and living now that I don't owe anybody a single cent.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

acidlittle said:


> I completely agree, I am 100% debt free as of a few months ago. I HIGHLY suggest everybody get on board, I can do soo much more prepping and living now that I don't owe anybody a single cent.


Nonsense. You owe the tax man and the utility man. Or else you're homeless.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Plan for the future financially ( I do and have ) but have fun. I agree with Slippy. If you don't enjoy this life of ours why bother prepping. I wish I could say nothing is going to happen. I wish. But I just don't think that's the case. But, you can bet your ass I will have fun until it does. I have always worked hard and played hard. Wouldn't have it any other way. Now, tell Mish to get her drone over here. It's time to drink beer, get naked in the pool and piss my neighbors off again.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

401K, what's that?? I put my money on 40 acres and a house that I can live in/on. Sorry I have no papers that say I have cash in a worthless fund someplace.

IMHO, I can't believe people put any money in the markets. I just took some of my cash and bought and sold a few items. Got a hell of a lot more then 2% return. With no risk of losing it all.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Except for eminent domain.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

acidlittle, good reminder, And I fully agree. been debt free for years now and balancing preps with actually living ever since.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

But yeah, acid, right on. Every now and then i find myself hiding out indoors and organizing allready neat things, or breaking down and cleaning my spotless kit, in the muddle if the day , rather than knowing when i am good to go, and then actually going.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

jim-henscheli said:


> But yeah, acid, right on. Every now and then i find myself hiding out indoors and organizing allready neat things, or breaking down and cleaning my spotless kit, in the muddle if the day , rather than knowing when i am good to go, and then actually going.


Keep in mind that people have been calling for the "end of the world" or " the end of civilization" for over a thousand years now. Try to keep things in perspective and balance your prepping with living a good life.

Let's not be schrofrenic (spelling) and live in a cave. Buy "prepping insurance" but live a full, colorful, exciting life.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes and don't forget to remember to rotate your food stash so you don't forget about the old stuff in the basement and find it 5 years after it's expiration date.
what a yucky waste.


----------

